# boots too big?



## beall (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi,

I have been riding for around 14 days now and must say I have improved quite a lot. I have taken 3 lessons and they helped me alot. Anyway, I have been using the new setup for this year and it is a GNU 2013 Carbon Credit 153cm, Flow M11 medium and a Burton Ambush size 9. I wear a size 8.5 size shoes. Heard people say that you should wear the size of boots as your shoes or smaller so the pack out will make them loose after a few days of riding.

I find the Burton Ambush size 9 fit me pretty comfortable, I still can wiggle my toes and I don't think it will pack out after all those days of riding. Is it normal to be able to wiggle your toes? My ankles feels very solid and great. Though I sometime question myself if I should get a size 8.5 and see if I have more control on the board and the riding.


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

There are no standard when it comes to shoe sizes. Pay no attention to what the number on the tag is. Just how they fit on your foot. As long as you can walk around in the boots with no heel lift and they feel good then you're fine. If you are really curious, go find a profession boot fitter.


----------



## beall (Sep 9, 2011)

Yeah,

I was sceptical at the beginning that people was saying about boot and shoe size fits. I might still try out the new 2013 ambush size 8.5 so to see if they fit a bit tighter and still be comfortable. If they do, I might sell the size 9 2012 ambush. Professional boot fitters like in the shop sales person?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

Some shop guys know their shit and some are complete idiots. Most are not professional boot fitters. They are the guys that have training and experience and can take a stock liner and modify it until it is perfect. 

If you're trying out the 2013 Ambush you might as well try out all the boots and sizes you can to see if one feels better.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

You have to make sure that your foot fits volume, width and footbed comfortably, but this is how u can check if you are at the right spot with length:

1. Stand at normal posture in your boots, you should feel your big toe just barely touching the end of the boot, or know that you are very very close to it (like 1/8").

2. Now bend your knees as if you are on your board, pressing your shins into the top of the boot.

3. You can observe 2 things here:
a. your heel sinks and locks into the heel of the boot.
b. your toe will pull back, and never touch the front while riding.

*just make sure that your toe in the standing position is BARELY touching, this is important. If its smushed up against the front even a little, or if its like 1/2" or more away from touching, you are in the wrong size/brand/model.

*a professional bootfitter can do alot to help your boots fit better, but starting with the right size is kind of a no-brainer

*I wear 10s in real shoes, 9 in my boots because they fit so well. Sizing down, up to a size and a half is very common, which should make you consider what you were doing sizing up?


----------



## beall (Sep 9, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> You have to make sure that your foot fits volume, width and footbed comfortably, but this is how u can check if you are at the right spot with length:
> 
> 1. Stand at normal posture in your boots, you should feel your big toe just barely touching the end of the boot, or know that you are very very close to it (like 1/8").
> 
> ...


I was trying the size of the Ambush last year in a size 8.5 and it fit. I then thought maybe size 9 are still pretty close. 

Anyway, I went to a shop up the mountain and try out the new 2012 ambush and the Burton Imperial both in size 8.5 and they feels better and then I tried a different brand in size 8 and it fit quite well. I think from the boots I have tried, the Imperial are more comfortable and more secure around the ankles area. I think I will get a Imperial in size 8 and sell the ambush that I am currently using.


----------

